# Lenze 93xx Kurvenscheibe spielt 'verrückt'...



## mega_ohm (20 Dezember 2008)

Wer kann mir bei folgendem Problem weiterhelfen ?

Ein Lenze- Regler (93xx- Kurvenscheibe) speist einen Siemens- Motor.
Prinzip: „fliegende Schere“ mit Messrad


Die Anlage ist schon mehrere Jahre gelaufen, keine Neu- Inbetriebnahme !

An dieser Anlage existiert ein Taster: „Schere in Ausgangslage“.
Wird dieser betätigt, ist es vollkommen egal, was der Resolver am Messrad „erzählt“, wichtig ist nur der Resolver auf der Motorwelle.
*Beim Betätigen des Tasters soll sich die Schere „quälen, rütteln und schütteln“* J

Ich selbst habe Urlaub, „darf“ aber spätestens am Montag in die Firma, um dieser Anlage wieder zu ihrer eigentlichen Funktion zu verhelfen. (wenn mir niemand einen Tipp geben kann)

Folgende Maßnahmen wurden bisher (lt. meiner Info) schon getätigt:
- Motorwechsel (inkl. Resolver auf der Welle)
- Resolverwechsel am Messrad ( ??? ich weiß noch nicht, warum )
- FU- Wechsel
- Resolver-Leitungen gemessen >> angeblich i.O.

Folgende weitere Beschreibung, nachdem man mich angerufen hat:
- 4 Bremswiderstände gemessen. 3x 18 Ohm (wie geplant) 1x 24 Ohm. (sollten
aber auch 18 Ohm sein )
- laut telefon.Beschreibung leuchten die grünen LED’s an 2 von 4 Bremschoppern
dunkler. (hmmm... was ist dunkler, was ist hell, was ist i.O... was weiß ich? )
- beim Parameter- Überspielen von FU (alt) auf FU (neu) hätte man eine Firmware (alt) V2.xxx auf (neu) V7.xxx ??? 
Ist das möglich ????
Bei baugleichen FU’s, die in der Herstellung 3 Jahre auseinander sind, bezweifle ich diese Firmware-Versionsangabe.
5 Versionen innerhalb von 3 Jahren ohne Rückruf- Aktion von Lenze ? (ich weiß nicht so recht...) Ich habe schon Rückruf- Aktionen von Lenze erlebt. Die kamen unaufgefordert und ohne, daß wir die Service- Techniker nerven mussten.
- Bei zufälligen Missgeschick ( der Stator des Resolvers Motorwelle soll „abgefallen“ sein) wäre der Motor „rund“ gelaufen, aber eben unkontrolliert hochgetourt.... (???)

Kann jemand mit dieser vagen Beschreibung etwas anfangen, hat jemand so was schon mal gehabt ?
Ich tippe ja immer noch auf eine defekte bzw. schlecht kontaktierte (z.B. Stifte am Motor verbogen / reingedrückt, weil kein Plan, wie Stecker drann kommt) Leitung vom Resolver Motorwelle.

In der Fehlerhistorie des FU’s soll keine ZK- Über-/ Unterspannung gespeichert sein... auch kein anderer Fehler.

Wer kann meinen Urlaub retten ? 
Ich will am Montag nicht dahin...


----------



## Kurt (20 Dezember 2008)

Habe leider keine usefull Tips,

zu 9300 Firmwareversion:
da zählt man 1, 2, dann 6, 7 und jetzt ist 8 aktuell.
Hat auch was mit der Hardware zu tun, wegen Bauteilverfügbarkeit gibt es immer wieder neu konstruierte Steuerplatinen.

Dass eine Verschaltung aus 2.x mit 7.x nicht ohne Nacharbeit läuft, kann möglich sein. 

Bei der Kurvenscheibe darf man nicht vergessen, dass man die Kurvendaten extra laden muss.

Beim Messrad hast vermutlich einen Encoder oder sinCos Geber und keinen Resolver.

Möglichkeit:
Vermutlich kann der Antrieb auch per Befehl ohne Synchronsteuerung vor / rück verfahren werden -> läuft er da nicht oder nicht rund, dann liegt es an der Antriebsseite.
Wenn JA = rund, dann liegt es am Liniensignal/Geber dem gefolgt werden soll.
Aber das kennst Du ja, schrittweise testen bis was geht und nicht mehr geht - "zerlegen in testbare Funktionseinheiten".

kurt


----------



## mega_ohm (21 Dezember 2008)

Kurt schrieb:


> Habe leider keine usefull Tips,


Ich bin leider nicht so der Fremdsprachenexperte... ´mit meinem Schul-Englisch übersetze ich "leider keine usefull Tips" mal für MICH so:
>> auch keine brauchbaren Tipps...
(ja dann vielen Dank für Deine Info)



> zu 9300 Firmwareversion:
> da zählt man 1, 2, dann 6, 7 und jetzt ist 8 aktuell.
> Hat auch was mit der Hardware zu tun, wegen Bauteilverfügbarkeit gibt es immer wieder neu konstruierte Steuerplatinen.
> 
> Dass eine Verschaltung aus 2.x mit 7.x nicht ohne Nacharbeit läuft, kann möglich sein.


Das ist für mich nur bedingt einleuchtend !!
Wenn es logisch wäre, daß ein Hersteller ein ERSATZGERÄT!!! baut, welches (egal welche Nummer da steht) nur noch mit Spezialisten dazu zu bewegen wäre, eine 2-3 Jahre 'alte' Anlage wieder "zum Laufen" zu bringen.... Großunternehmen würden sehr schnell Ideen entwickeln, in denen dieser Hersteller zukünftig eine eher untergeordnete Rolle spielen würde.


Dein Vorschlag mit V8.xxx für Lenze 93xx Kurvenscheiben ist interessant.


Mir ist bekannt, daß neue Firmware- Versionen einer Firma abwärtskompatibel sind. Sollte sich daran etwas ändern, werden Industrie- Kunden angeschrieben !
Gerade bei SIEMENS UND LENZE gibt es eine Gerätespez. Kenn-nr.
Ich habe selbst schon EMails bekommen, wo diese Hersteller Firmware-Updates vorgeschlagen haben... mit Termin, an welchem Tag um welche Zeit der Service- Techniker dieser Firmen aufschlägt !
- P.S.: Auf diese Tage habe ich mich immer ganz besonders gefreut, weil man da immer [vorausgesetzt man ist neugierig und lernwillig] mal ganz schnell einen Crash-Kurs kostenlos bekommen hat. 
 Die Service-Leute taten mir zwar immer leid, aber ich mußte sie trotzdem mit meinen Fragen "beschäftigen".
Für die Service-Leute war wahrscheinlich das Ziel, mir alles so gut wie möglich zu erklären, damit sie vielleicht nie wieder "vor Ort" agieren müssen. 




> Bei der Kurvenscheibe darf man nicht vergessen, dass man die Kurvendaten extra laden muss.
> 
> Beim Messrad hast vermutlich einen Encoder oder sinCos Geber und keinen Resolver.


Es ist ein Resolver ! (kein Encoder)
Extra für Dich habe ich mal folgenden Link:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resolver
Zitat:
".... Resolver wurden oft von digitalen Winkellagegebern, optoelektronischen sowie anderen Inkrementalgebern und Absolutwertgebern abgelöst, ...
Zitatende
>>> *robuste und kostengünstige Lösung* ist das Zauberwort.



> Möglichkeit:
> Vermutlich kann der Antrieb auch per Befehl ohne Synchronsteuerung vor / rück verfahren werden -> läuft er da nicht oder nicht rund, dann liegt es an der Antriebsseite.
> Wenn JA = rund, dann liegt es am Liniensignal/Geber dem gefolgt werden soll.
> Aber das kennst Du ja, schrittweise testen bis was geht und nicht mehr geht - "zerlegen in testbare Funktionseinheiten".
> ...


Hmmm.... ich vermute mal... 
..man hat zum Messen des Durchgangs der Resolver-Leitung die Drähtel auf der Klemmleiste (WAGO- Steck+Weg- Technik) abgesteckselt, sich nix aufgeschrieben... und die Sin/ Cos-Drähtel vertauscht.
Ich hatte so'n Quatsch schon mal... und die Lösung war so einfach, daß man sich danach in eine Ecke hätte setzen können ... :sm23: :sm19:
Naja... ich hoffe noch auf die Ergebnisse meiner Kollegen, die heute wieder angreifen, in 4-Schichten arbeiten müssen und eben keinen Urlaub haben.
Sollte sich meine Vermutung bewahrheiten, bekomme ich Kaffee von dem Kollegen (intravenös verabreicht => lebenslang !), dem ich meine Urlaubsunterbrechung zu verdanken habe.


----------



## Kurt (21 Dezember 2008)

Na ja, wie du an einem Gerät, das nur einen Resolvereingang hat, der für die Motorrückführung vorgesehen ist, zwei Resolver anschließt wird wohl dein Geheimnis sein.

Übrigens die 93 Kurvenscheibe gibt es noch nicht in V8.0, sondern maximal in 7.1 (aus 2006)

kurt


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 Dezember 2008)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> An dieser Anlage existiert ein Taster: „Schere in Ausgangslage“.
> Wird dieser betätigt, ist es vollkommen egal, was der Resolver *am Messrad* „erzählt“, wichtig ist nur der Resolver auf der Motorwelle.
> *Beim Betätigen des Tasters soll sich die Schere „quälen, rütteln und schütteln“* J


 
Hallo Mega_Ohm,
mir ist da beim Durchlesen noch etwas aufgefallen ...
Was meinst du mit "am Messrad" ? Was ist das für ein Messrad ? Vielleicht ein Absolutwertgeber ?
Wenn letzteres zutrifft, dann möchte ich hierzu anmerken, dass es da so Programmier-Spezialisten gibt, die nicht berücksichtigen, dass ein Absolutwertgeber irgendwann von einem max.-Wert nach "0" springt. Vielleicht ist das dein Problem ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## mega_ohm (21 Dezember 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo Mega_Ohm,
> mir ist da beim Durchlesen noch etwas aufgefallen ...
> Was meinst du mit "am Messrad" ? Was ist das für ein Messrad ? Vielleicht ein Absolutwertgeber ?
> Wenn letzteres zutrifft, dann möchte ich hierzu anmerken, dass es da so Programmier-Spezialisten gibt, die nicht berücksichtigen, dass ein Absolutwertgeber irgendwann von einem max.-Wert nach "0" springt. Vielleicht ist das dein Problem ...
> ...


An dem Meßrad ist ein sin/cos-Geber (Resolver) drann. Früher war da mal ein Encoder (1024 Imp.). Dieser wurde aber auf Grund eines unsicheren Signals (durch die extremen Schwingungen an der Maschine konnte man auf einem Oszi statt eines erwarteten Rechteck-Signals schon *fast* ein Sinus- ähnliches Signal [mit 4 Augen zugekniffen] sehen) gegen den oben genannten Geber ausgetauscht. Der Resolver wird auf einen kleinen FU ( Nummer kann ich jetzt nicht nennen, weil ich keine E-Pläne hier habe) geführt, der nur als Signal- Konverter funktioniert (alle Leistungsklemmen sind nicht belegt).
Mit dem Meßrad hat das Problem des SchüttelRüttel- Modus (der überhaupt nicht gewollt ist  ) schon beim "Nullen" der fliegenden Schere meiner Meinung nach nix zu tun.
Das Meßrad wird erst während des Laufens der Anlage für die Längenmessung benötigt. Der Geber auf der Motorwelle ist "nur" für die Geschwindigkeit, Drehrichtung verantwortlich.
Beim "Nullen" wird die Schere mittels eines Tasters im Handbetrieb auf den Nullpunkt ( ein Ini ) gefahren. Man könnte diese Maßnahme auch mit <Referenzieren> bei Pos.-Reglern vergleichen. 

Kann man sich denn die Funktion des Gebers nicht über das GDC (Oszi- Funktion) anzeigen lassen ?
Oder noch einfacher... über - Diagnose mit dem 'Mäusekino' ?

Bei Siemens- FU's ist eine erste, einfache Aussage, ob ein Rückführsystem tut oder nicht, am FU- Display zu sehen ( ich meine, es wären P0012 und P0014... da ich jetzt die Handbücher nicht habe, kann ich es nicht genau sagen... ich bin sicher: P00 >10 und <20).
Wenn man den Antrieb mit der Hand in eine Richtung dreht (Bremsen, mech. Hindernisse muß man natürlich "überbrücken", das kann auch eine Teil- Demontage sein), sieht man erstmal irgendwelche Werte. Entweder sind diese Werte in einem erwartungsgemäßen Rahmen (dann würde ich das Rückführsystem erstmal für i.O. einstufen... ) oder sie sind es nicht.... dann hätte man doch schonmal 1. Anhaltspunkte.
Das muß doch bei Lenze auch irgendwie gehen.... ???

Bei Positionier- Reglern bin ich der Meinung, sowas schon mal gesehen zu haben:
In GDC > Oszi > Codestelle  (bin mir aber nicht sicher)


----------



## mega_ohm (22 Dezember 2008)

Für Siemens_ Rückführsystem ( leider Encoder ) habe ich mal die Verdrahtung gefunden....
Kann mir jemand die Verdrahtung für Resolver (Vorbelegung Lenze bzw. Siemens) geben ?


----------



## Kurt (23 Dezember 2008)

nur ordnungshalber:
ein sinus/cosinus geber ist was anderes als ein resolver!

kurt


----------



## mega_ohm (24 Dezember 2008)

Kurt schrieb:


> nur ordnungshalber:
> ein sinus/cosinus geber ist was anderes als ein resolver!
> 
> kurt


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resolver
So ein Gerät meine ich.
In unseren E-Plänen sind diese als Resolver bezeichnet.

Mfg


----------



## mega_ohm (24 Dezember 2008)

Problem ist geklärt, Anlage läuft wieder.

Das Problem (Lenze- FU und Siemens- Motor) war tatsächlich in der
Geberleitung.
Die Ref.- Spule sollte laut Lenze-Service um die 20 Ohm haben.
Die sin-/ cos- Spulen um die 40 Ohm.

Ich hatte also den Widerstand der Leitung mit Spule gemessen.
Ref- Spule: gegen 23 Ohm
sin- Spule : gegen 51 Ohm
cos- Spule: gegen 81 Ohm

Das wunderte mich, also schaute ich mir die Leitung näher an.
Um die Impedanz an das Lenze- System anzupassen, waren lt. E-Plan
in der sin-/ cos- Leitung jeweils 2 Widerstande a 30 Ohm vorgesehen.
in der sin- Leitung war irgendwann einmal ein Widerstand komplett weg gekommen, der 2. hatte nur noch gegen 14 Ohm.
Ich habe also 4 baugleiche Widerstände a 30 Ohm eingelötet => danach war das Rappeln schon mal weg.
Die Schere lief aber viel zu langsam. Ich prüfte also noch die Parameter auf dem gewechselten FU, spielte die Kurvendaten noch drauf => das wars.

Mfg


----------

